# Making a dummy from an engine



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi guys, whats the easiest method to convert an engine with a non working motor to a dummy engine? Its an old tyco amtrak 4316. Only has rear drive
Thanks!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Is that the TYCO GG1 model or the F unit? If it's the GG1, they are rather collectable right now, even with a dead motor. I would find a similar PT motor from another TYCO---they all fit each other---gut it of gears and armature, leaving only the two power axles.


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

It's the F


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Ahh...no loss there...just pull the gears, armature and center axle, leaving only the front and rear axles. Add weight to it and you're good to go. Keep the power pickups and you can light it...:thumbsup:


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

Strange I cant get it apart. Seems like there are two rivets holding it together with pins. Do I need to actually drill those out?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Rivets? How old is it? All the Tyco stuff I have uses small screws.


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

Not sure how old, maybe 76?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That is the older, better TYCO MU2 power unit...are you sure it is burned out? Let me see what I have in my TYCO parts store and I could swap you for it if you're up to that...


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

It runs PERFECT in reverse but doesnt want to move in forward, just kind of goes if I help it.


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

So what do you guys think, should I continue to turn it into a dummy or is there hope for it? I have another one on order that I was going to use to pull the cars and this one as a dummy. 
Am I doing it right, do I need to drill those rivets out to get to the motor?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, you can easily drill the rivets, just take care to keep the shavings out of the magnets and armature. Then you can put it back together with small bolts or screws (I use small 1/2" brass ones that work great). Then you'll be able to give it a good clean and lube regularly..


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

I could reverse the position of the motor and run it "forward" but reverse.. I guess.
From what Im describing, is there any hope of getting it to run in the original forward direction?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It should work in both directions just fine...there may be a bit of hair or dirt or old grease (TYCO's turns to a peanut butter-like goo) acting as a friction brake.


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

I gave the motor a soaking of WD40 and blew it out with a compressor.. then wiped any excess off.. and it ran SO smooth for about 6 laps.. then started making that same kind of squeal and didn't want to run in forward again... still runs in reverse fine. Any thoughts? I would love to keep it as a running engine and if it would run as smooth as it did right after the WD40 it would be amazing.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Try a small drop of motor oil on each end of the motor shaft right at the motor case.
That usually works for me. I don't think wd40 is really a lubricate, thats why it is not
lasting. I use a toothpick to put the drop of oil at the motor shaft bearings.


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

Have you tried swapping axles? Usually when it run good 1 direction and not the other, something wore out, like an axle groove or the plastic gears have hair line crack or even have undo wear from always going one direction. You might even make sure the gears mess correctly and are not too snug against each other.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

midnightmadman29 said:


> So what do you guys think, should I continue to turn it into a dummy or is there hope for it? I have another one on order that I was going to use to pull the cars and this one as a dummy.
> Am I doing it right, do I need to drill those rivets out to get to the motor?


with shay on the job thers lots of hope for it....trust me....

also do NOT use WD40 especially if the gears and what not are plastic, its not good, a few drops of 5W30 motor oil (1qt will last a life time) on the main moving parts like the armature, and things like that (do not put any on the brushes) should help it run quiet and smooth, also put a bit on other parts like the ujoints and axles (if applicable) and grease the gears up, remember a little goes a long way...


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

hope it isn't a dummy yet! I have one I could spare you!


----------

